# Detailer Needed South Wales



## ASTRA 07 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello,

I am Looking for a Professional Detailer in the South Wales area (to be a little more specific I live in Argoed near Blackwood) basically I want someone to come to my House and carry out a complete Exterior Valet/Detail to my car incuding polish and wax and also I want to have the Paintwork corrected to remove Swirl Marks and some minor scratches that are on the car. Any recommendations or advice will be greatly appreciated.

P.S. Forgot to mention Detailer must have Insurance

Ben


----------



## reeso (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Ben,

I've used Peter Richards from this forum a few times. Very nice guy and produces excellent results.

As you only have 2 posts, you can't PM him but here is his website

http://www.eclipse-auto-valet.co.uk/


----------



## ASTRA 07 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi mate, thanks for the reply. What services did you have done to your car? Did you have any Paintwork Correction done? To get rid of swirl marks etc As I would be interested in having this done. Thanks for the link to his website.


----------



## xXBullXx (Feb 26, 2007)

hia mate im from merthyr and am doing details for capitol volkswagen done a skoda octavia this weekend!!


----------



## reeso (Jan 18, 2006)

ASTRA 07 said:


> Hi mate, thanks for the reply. What services did you have done to your car? Did you have any Paintwork Correction done? To get rid of swirl marks etc As I would be interested in having this done. Thanks for the link to his website.


Hi,

I had the interior done and a full de-swirl. Very happy with the results.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

chatting to a guy from a posh wash near aberdare

seamed like a nice guy anyone used


----------



## jackbaps (Jul 30, 2007)

W3LSH can you contact me on [email protected] please buddy as I can't PM you!

Thanks a lot, Jack.


----------



## welsh172 (Jan 21, 2007)

W3ELSH, could you contact me as well please, interested in your services for my clio, email me as i cant pm yet, im new! [email protected]

cheers


----------

